

This Bot Has Written More Wikipedia Articles Than Anybody - ghosh
http://www.popsci.com/article/science/bot-has-written-more-wikipedia-articles-anybody?dom=tw&src=soc

======
avmich
This is something like a textual search engine - only queries are static in
the form of article titles, and the answers are pre-computed. Ideally
Wikipedia should have a system which would allow answering questions of this
form - and trace results to original data. In other words, Wikipedia may have
"kernel" articles and "derivative" articles, and be able to generate second
from first, both as a compression and as a convenience.

------
spingsprong
Interesting, but I'm more curious about the robot with the pen.

